# Problema ATI Driver

## Cristian75

Salve so che è gia stato trattato ma non riesco a risolvere per avere il direct3d attivo

vi posto qualche dato della mia conf se avete bisogno di altro chiedete pure...

grazie

```
glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier,

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.2)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  1 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

```

posto anche il mio xorg.conf per completezza

```
#questi tre commenti li ho dovuti mettere per risolvere il problema del alt-gr + tasto esempio: @

# Auto-generated by mkxf86config

Section "ServerLayout"

# PS/2 Mouse not detected

# Serial Mouse not detected

#   InputDevice   "Synaptics" "AlwaysCore"

   Identifier     "X.Org Configured"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/util"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "fbdevhw"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

#   Option   "CoreKeyboard"

#   Option   "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "it"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

#   Option   "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Serial Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Microsoft"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option       "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "PS/2 Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option       "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "USB Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Synaptics"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option       "Protocol" "event"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

   Option       "LeftEdge" "1900"

   Option       "RightEdge" "5400"

   Option       "TopEdge" "1900"

   Option       "BottomEdge" "4000"

   Option       "FingerLow" "25"

   Option       "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option       "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option       "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option       "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option       "MinSpeed" "0.02"

   Option       "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

   Option       "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

   Option       "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "ati"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

                Modes    "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group        0

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

Notare bene che se metto 

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection
```

non mi parte il server grafico 

posto anche un pezzetto di log 

```
(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 6

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3
```

qualche anima pia che mi aiuti a configurare sto portatilino grazie...

----------

## darkmanPPT

allora, io ho una ati.

http://www.gentoo.it/doc/ati-radeon-faq.html

dopo aver seguito la conf citata devi sapere che

i driver non mascherati nn funziono con il kernel 2.6.16, ma solo con il 15 o prima.

io uso i driver mascherati versione 24 che funziano perfettamente con il kernel 2.6.16.

altro?

ps: nn per farmi gli affari tuoi.... ma quanti mouse hai? in un portatile, come il mio, non basta 1 mouse?

----------

## topper_harley

Cosa ti da "modprbe fglrx"?

----------

## Cristian75

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Cosa ti da "modprbe fglrx"?

 

 *Quote:*   

> localhost cristian # modprobe fglrx
> 
> localhost cristian #

 

lo carica correttamente mi pare...

----------

## Cristian75

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> allora, io ho una ati.
> 
> http://www.gentoo.it/doc/ati-radeon-faq.html
> 
> dopo aver seguito la conf citata devi sapere che
> ...

 

Ciao io sto usando gli ultimi ati-driver mascherati 

```
x11-drivers/ati-drivers

      Latest version available: 8.26.18

      Latest version installed: 8.26.18

      Size of files: 53,363 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.ati.com

      Description:   Ati precompiled drivers for r350, r300, r250 and r200 chipsets

      License:       ATI

```

i miei mouse sono due  :Smile: 

----------

## Bionicle

Per capire meglio il problema prova a vedere gli errori nel log di xorg con:

```
# grep EE ls /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

e

```
# grep WW ls /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

posta il risultato.

ciao

----------

## Cristian75

Eccovi i risultati

```
grep EE ls /var/log/Xorg.0.log

grep: ls: No such file or directory

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jun 7 04:23:06 CEST 2006 i686

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM

localhost cristian #                                                                  
```

```
localhost cristian # grep WW ls /var/log/Xorg.0.log

grep: ls: No such file or directory

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/encodings".

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/terminus" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts".

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc" does not exist.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) RADEON(0): LCD DDC Info Table found!

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) RADEON(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(WW) RADEON(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

localhost cristian #                        
```

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

>  *darkmanPPT wrote:*   allora, io ho una ati.
> 
> http://www.gentoo.it/doc/ati-radeon-faq.html
> 
> dopo aver seguito la conf citata devi sapere che
> ...

 

avevo letto su un post in inglese qui nel forum che alcuni nn riuscivano a far andare la acc grafica con gli ultimissimi, mentre con la versione 24 si.

io non ho provato con la versione 26, quella tua, ma con i 24.

nn so, prova, chissà che nn vada!   :Wink: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Rolling Eyes:  atch

acnhe io sono nello stesso tuo problema!!!

ho finalmente compilato xorg 7.

ho configurato il nuovo xorg.conf.

ho installato gli ati-driverts.

allora...

il video mi parte, ma xorg usa il driver "ati", mentre dovrebb eusare fglrx

se però cambio e metto fglrx nn funzia + nulla!

si pianta lo schermo e ho schermata nera

anche io come te se faccio modprobe fglrx nn mi succede nulla!

atc

----------------------------------

ok, io ce la ho fatta.

spiego in dettaglio.

dopo aver compilato xorg 7 ho creato un nuovo kernel.

fatto l'emerge di ati-drivers.

poi ho creato un nuovo xorg.conf

con X --configure. ho sistemato il mouse, perchè in automatico nn me lo prende mai.

poi ho dato

```
aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

e su /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 ho aggiunto la riga fglrx.

fatto e funziona.

spero che possa aiutarti.

io uso ati-drivers v. 24

----------

## Cristian75

proviamo con la serie 24 degli ati-driver...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

incredibile O_o 

```
modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/video/fglrx.ko): No such device

```

raga le sto provando tutte non so piu che provare...

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

edit  :Smile: 

sto provando con un revdep-rebuild una domanda mah è normale che mi ricompili OO ? emerge 2 of 5 app-office/openoffice-2.0.2-r1

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

> proviamo con la serie 24 degli ati-driver...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> incredibile O_o 
> ...

 

mah, potrebbe essere normale se c'è qualche libreria broken che serve a OO. 

tu continui ad usare i driver v. 26 su kerner v. 16, ver?

hai eseguito alla lettera i passaggi sui manuali su come installare una ati?

il problema del modprobe si verificava per incompatibilità dei driver versione 21 con i kernel v 16.

quando fai emerge ati-drivers che ti viene? normalmente il log ti dice se c'è riuscito oppure no...

cmq ritiro tutto   :Sad: 

il direct rendering si è misteriosamente "disattivato". non so  come sia potuto succedere poichè l'unica cosa che ho fatto è stata spegnere il pc.... mah... ora ricontrollo..

però riesco ad usare il modulo fglrx

-------------------------

altra cosa... per far ritornare il direct rendering io ho fatto

eselect opengl set 2 (ho svitchato su xorg)

eselect opengl set 1 (ho re-svitchiato su ATI)

nn so, ma ha funzionato.

ciao

----------

## Cristian75

Guarda ho provato di tutto tutti i driver serie 24, 25, 26

ho seguito alla lettera gli how-to ho ricompilato il kernel esattamente come indicava di disattivare il drm nel how-to

boh non so piu che provare...

ora mi e apparso un nuovo errore non riesco a ricompilare OO  :Sad: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

> Guarda ho provato di tutto tutti i driver serie 24, 25, 26
> 
> ho seguito alla lettera gli how-to ho ricompilato il kernel esattamente come indicava di disattivare il drm nel how-to
> 
> boh non so piu che provare...
> ...

 

che strano.

io ti dico... a me va il direct rendering... però solo da root... non è che abbia capito il perchè, ma in tanto sn sicuro che funziona.

mah, per quanto riguada OO e l'errore, prova a postarlo e vediam che c'è. forse sarebbe + appropiato un altro topic nel forum, ma se gli amministratori nn rompono postalo anche qui.

 :Sad:  atch, mi spiace... ma immagino che a te dispiaccia anche di +!

però ti capisco. per installare xorg 7 sono diventato scemo e avrò chiamato revdep-rebuild almeno 6-7 volte, oltre ad aver fatto un emerge -e system e emerge -e world. ci ha messo un casino ma alla fine m'è andato tutto.

dai, facci sapere il tuo problema con OO e vediamo se riusciamo a risolverlo!   :Wink: 

ciao

-----

sistemato anche il direct rendering per l'utente. ho aggiunto la section DRI in xorg.conf, come specificato dai manuali.

----------

## Cristian75

gia sono disperato  :Sad:  uffi non riesco proprio a farla fungere con i driver serie 24 mi dice no such device O_o mentre con i 25 e 26 modprobe fglrx funge 

ovviamente xorg.conf con driver ati altrimenti non parte il server grafico  :Neutral: 

boh...

grazie del aiuto cmq

----------

## darkmanPPT

aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf

ma questo lo hai fatto?

perchè è proprio questo comando che ti configura xorg in modo corretto e non ti fa + usare ati ma fglrx!

ecco il mio config dopo l'esecuzione del comando

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig Screen 0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     330   210   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "LPL"

   ModelName    "0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig Monitor 0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"               # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"          "true" [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"          # <i>

        #Option     "PanelOff"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT2HSync"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"          # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2Position"          # [<str>]

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedDPI"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedXinerama"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedNonRectangular"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedMouseRestriction"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"      # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"             # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"    # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"    # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        Option     "DynamicClocks"         "true" # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BIOSHotkeys"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "ati"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "M22 [Radeon Mobility M300]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig Screen 0"

   Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

   Monitor    "aticonfig Monitor 0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group        "video"

   Mode         0660

EndSection

```

come vedi ATI non viene usato ma bensì fglrx.

se la v24 nn funzia pechè da errore, usa quella che non ti da errore nel caricare fglrx.

----------

## Cristian75

ora no perche ho i driver versione 24 è mi danno questo problema

```
localhost cristian # modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/video/fglrx.ko): No such device

```

infatti sto cercando di fare il revdep-rebuild per vedere se per caso mi funzionano

ho letto in un post ti tizio appunto  :Smile: 

----------

## Cristian75

Ora sto riprovando a mettere gli ultimi driver quelli che non mi davano errore co fglrx

speriamo bene. 

vi faccio sapere...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ora mi da questo problema 

```
aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf

Uninitialised file found, configuring.

Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Saved back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original-0

aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
```

----------

## darkmanPPT

stai usando lo stesso xorg.conf di una volta o uno piallato da 0?

perchè il comando, da quanto ci ho capito io, vuole una configurazione di xorg.conf da 0.

(quello che ricevi da 

```
X -configure
```

)

ho provato anche io con uno xorg.conf modificato e non lo voleva, quindi ne creato uno da 0 ed è andato.

ma non ti dice altri errori?

----------

## Cristian75

No stavo usando il vecchio Xorg ho provato il comando che mi dici tu ma come si usa io ho provato ma non mi funziona 

```
X -configure

Fatal server error:

Server is already active for display 0

        If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock

        and start again.

```

ho anche provato fermando il server grafico ma non riesco non è che ci sia anche un altro comando per creare un nuovo 

xorg.conf ?

----------

## Bionicle

Per ricrearne uno nuovo basta che dai un:

```
fglrxconfig
```

Questo é un tool della ati che aiuta la configurazione di xorg eltrimenti usi il comando normale:

```
xorgconfig
```

Ciao

----------

## Cristian75

 *Bionicle wrote:*   

> Per ricrearne uno nuovo basta che dai un:
> 
> ```
> fglrxconfig
> ```
> ...

 

ciao con il primo non ottengo nussona configurazione in quanto quel comando non esiste

```
fglrxconfig

bash: fglrxconfig: command not found

```

```
aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf

Found fglrx primary device section

Nothing to do, terminating.

```

boh saro incapace io non so piu cosa fare

----------

## darkmanPPT

no funziona semplicemente perchè non esiste più quel modo per configufare xorg.

c'è scritto sulla guida e mi pareva che sconsigliassero anche di fare così.

dicono di usare aticonfig.

crei un nuovo Xorg.conf con 

X -configure e dentro la cartella di root ti crea un xorg.conf.new

per testarlo usa

X -conf /root/xorg.config.new

ovviamente nn funziona e devi sistemare nello xorg.conf.new il mouse.

poi riporvi

se funzia lo sostituisci a /etc/X11/xorg.conf

poi dai il aticonfig che ti ho detto

----------

## unz

ma /usr/src/linux è un link simbolico al kernel che stai usando?

dai nel terminale un uname -a e poi un ls -la /usr/src/

----------

## Cristian75

 *unz wrote:*   

> ma /usr/src/linux è un link simbolico al kernel che stai usando?
> 
> dai nel terminale un uname -a e poi un ls -la /usr/src/

 

si certo 

```
Linux localhost 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 #3 SMP PREEMPT Sun Jul 2 14:14:54 CEST 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) III Mobile CPU      1000MHz GNU/Linux
```

```
ls -la /usr/src/

totale 20

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root 4096  6 giu 10:11 .

drwxr-xr-x 16 root root 4096  1 lug 04:03 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 14 feb 01:03 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22  6 giu 10:11 linux -> linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r9

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 21 mag 18:11 linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r7

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096  2 lug 14:15 linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r9

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 14 mag 20:17 New Folder

```

----------

## Cristian75

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> no funziona semplicemente perchè non esiste più quel modo per configufare xorg.
> 
> c'è scritto sulla guida e mi pareva che sconsigliassero anche di fare così.
> 
> dicono di usare aticonfig.
> ...

 

```
X -configure

Fatal server error:

Server is already active for display 0

        If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock

        and start again.

```

----------

## Cristian75

Praticamente provando spegnendo X mi da una serie infinita di errori tipo questi

```
Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetStippleScanlineFuncMSBFirst from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XvErrorBase from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XvRTPort from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XvdiMatchPort from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XvdiMatchPort from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XvdiPutImage from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPatternROP_PM from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPatternROP_PM from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPatternROP_PM from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPatternROP_PM from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPatternROP_PM from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.8.log" for additional information.
```

sicuramente avro qualche casino da qualche parte...

----------

## darkmanPPT

ovviamente ti da errore perchè hai ancora X che gira

allora dai un bel killall

```
killall X kde kdm 
```

o quello che vuoi tu

e sicuramente nn hai + X che gira.

poi fai X -configure e tutta quellla roba là

spiegami, quando è che vengono fuori quelle scritte là sopra?

quando killi X?

----------

## Cristian75

Allora ciao guarda ho dato un init 2 poi ho provato in modo da spegnere X 

perche con killall X xdm si killa ma poi riparte 

ti posto l'errore che mi da X -configure

```
_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/localhost:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 i686

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 #3 SMP PREEMPT Sun Jul 2 14:14:54 CEST 2006 i686

Build Date: 01 July 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jul  5 13:12:14 2006

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3575 card ffff,ffff rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,3576 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2482 card 0e11,248a rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2484 card 0e11,248a rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,2487 card 0e11,248a rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 41 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,248c card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,248a card 0e11,248a rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2483 card 0e11,248a rev 01 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,2485 card 0e11,007b rev 01 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4c59 card 0e11,b11b rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:04:0: chip 14f1,2f00 card 0e11,8d89 rev 01 class 07,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:05:0: chip 104c,8023 card 0e11,b1b1 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:06:0: chip 104c,ac50 card 3400,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 02

(II) PCI: 02:08:0: chip 8086,1031 card 0e11,0093 rev 41 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00002c00 - 0x00002cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd02fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x31ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:6:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x31ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xd0100000/16, I/O @ 0x2000/8

List of video drivers:

   fglrx

   ati

   atimisc

   r128

   radeon

   vesa

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 6.8.99.8, module version = 8.26.18

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 6.5.8

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "atimisc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/atimisc_drv.so

(II) Module atimisc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 6.5.8

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "r128"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/r128_drv.so

(II) Module r128: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 4.0.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 4.0.3

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0215000 - 0xd0215fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd0210000 - 0xd0213fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd0214000 - 0xd02147ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x00003040 - 0x0000307f (0x40) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000182f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x00003007 (0x8) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0215000 - 0xd0215fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd0210000 - 0xd0213fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd0214000 - 0xd02147ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x00003040 - 0x0000307f (0x40) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000182f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x00003007 (0x8) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0215000 - 0xd0215fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0210000 - 0xd0213fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0214000 - 0xd02147ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00003040 - 0x0000307f (0x40) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000182f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [28] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x00003007 (0x8) IX[B]

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.26.18

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.26g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Jun 22 2006 12:50:04

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.26.1-driver-lnx-275228

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Backtrace:

0: X(xf86SigHandler+0xa0) [0x80bb8b0]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

```

----------

## xveilsidex

scusate la domanda ragazzi... ho installato i driver 26 ma ogni volta che voglio installare gli ati driver extra mi fa il downgrade dei driver ati... cosa posso fare

----------

## darkmanPPT

ma come è possibile??

ti carica fglrx?

maaaaaaaaaaaaa???

senti, fa una cosa

tu killi tutte le cose che richiedono X e poi da shell testuale togli fglrx dai moduli caricati. (un bel "rc-update del xdm default" potrebbe fare il caso tuo...)

dai un bel module-update

assicurati che nn ci sia caricato fglrx e poi

fai le operazioni suddette.

----------

## xveilsidex

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> ma come è possibile??
> 
> ti carica fglrx?
> 
> maaaaaaaaaaaaa???
> ...

 

facendo modprobe fglrx me lo carica! 

se da root digito :  /opt/ati/bin/fglrxinfo 

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 Generic

OpenGL version string: 2.0.5879 (8.26.1 :Cool: 

ma facendo emerge -pv ati-drivers-extra mi dice:

[ebuild     UD] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.23.7 [8.26.18] USE="opengl" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/ati-drivers-extra-8.23.7  USE="qt3" 0 kB

----------

## darkmanPPT

scusa, ma il precedente messgg si riferica a christian.

ora cerco di vedere anche per te... spetta un po' che ci penso...

allora, se ho ben capito, tu hai gli ati-drivers v26 e vuoi installarti i driver ati-extra.

questi però ti fanno il downgrade ad un'altra versione degli ati -drivers. corretto?

beh, vorrà dire che per dipedenza, ati-drivers-extra richiede un'altra versione di ati-drivers.

la v26 degli ati-drivers è mascherata. forse i driver extra che usi nonsono mascherati e magari richiedo una versione di ati-drivers stabile.

forse, ma dico forse perchè nn so che ati-drivers-extra hai, dovresti prendere una versione di ati-drivers-extra anchessa masherata.

tu cosa hai?

puoi vedere le dipendeze?

prova con emerge -tuDpv ati-drivers-extra .

prova le diverse versioni e vedi quella che ti va + bene.

che dici?

----------

## xveilsidex

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> scusa, ma il precedente messgg si riferica a christian.
> 
> ora cerco di vedere anche per te... spetta un po' che ci penso...

 

ok no problem   :Wink: 

La versione di ati-drivers-extra richiede la versione stabile degli ati-driver !

ma se metto la versione ati-driver stabile quella fornita da portage di ""default"" mi da errori nella compilazione dei driver.

Se metto questa versione qui non mi da alcun errore!

Cmq nel file xorg.conf ho messo 

come postato dall'utente BIONICLE

Section "DRI"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

     Mode         0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection 

Per avere l'accelereazione anche da utente normale..

infatti anche da utente ora mi da l'accelerazione!

display: :0.0 screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 Generic

OpenGL version string: 2.0.5879 (8.26.1 :Cool: 

cmq Volvevo mettere i ati-drivers-extra solo per seguire fino in fondo la guida!

ma in fin dei conti non mi servono.Last edited by xveilsidex on Wed Jul 05, 2006 6:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkmanPPT

ma gli ati-drivers-extra che ti servono, se posso chiedere?

io ho una ati ma nn gli ho mai usati, mai avuto necessita!

----------

## xveilsidex

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> ma gli ati-drivers-extra che ti servono, se posso chiedere?
> 
> io ho una ati ma nn gli ho mai usati, mai avuto necessita!

 

quindi tu mi consigli di non metterli ? anchè perchè cosi mi funziona tutto lostesso

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

>  *darkmanPPT wrote:*   ma gli ati-drivers-extra che ti servono, se posso chiedere?
> 
> io ho una ati ma nn gli ho mai usati, mai avuto necessita! 
> 
> quindi tu mi consigli di non metterli ? anchè perchè cosi mi funziona tutto lostesso

 

guarda, io ho la gentoo da 6 mesi. mi sono sempre trovato bene. ho usato e uso ancora gli ati-drivers e non ho mai avuto necessità di installare altro.

ora ho visto che cosa sia ati-drivers-extra. ma ti serve? sinceramente io penso di no.

la mia filosofia prevede di installare pacchetti mascherati se e solo se sono veramente necessari.

poichè ati-drivers-extra è un pacchetto mascherato e non fa altro che fornirti un pannello di controllo della tua scheda (l'ho installato tempo fa, ora che ricordo) e in compenso richiede una versione degli ati-drivers + obsoleta di quella che usi....

io credo che il gioco non valga la candela.

se dici che tutto funziona..... perchè incasinarsi?

----------

## xveilsidex

si,ripensandoci sono d'accordo con te! è meglio non complicarsi la vita se il mondo girà già bene!   :Wink: 

----------

## Cristian75

Ciao ho fatto un passo in piu ma il problema rimane per il DRI 

infatti ora mi carica il driver fglrx almeno credo perche dico credo perche in xorg.conf ho sia ati che fglrx

vi posto il mio attuale xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

# PS/2 Mouse not detected

# Serial Mouse not detected

#       InputDevice     "Synaptics" "AlwaysCore"

        Identifier     "X.Org Configured"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/util"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "fbdevhw"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option      "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

#       Option  "CoreKeyboard"

#       Option  "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "it"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

#       Option  "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Serial Mouse"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "Microsoft"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

        Option      "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

        Option      "SendCoreEvents" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "PS/2 Mouse"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

        Option      "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

        Option      "SendCoreEvents" "true"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "USB Mouse"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "SendCoreEvents" "true"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Synaptics"

        Driver      "synaptics"

        Option      "Protocol" "event"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

        Option      "LeftEdge" "1900"

        Option      "RightEdge" "5400"

        Option      "TopEdge" "1900"

        Option      "BottomEdge" "4000"

        Option      "FingerLow" "25"

        Option      "FingerHigh" "30"

        Option      "MaxTapTime" "180"

        Option      "MaxTapMove" "220"

        Option      "VertScrollDelta" "100"

        Option      "MinSpeed" "0.02"

        Option      "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

        Option      "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

        Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver      "ati"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "dri"

  Group "video"

  Mode 0660

EndSection

#Section "Extensions"

#       Option      "Composite" "true"

#EndSection

```

qualche idea ? 

n.b. la section "dri" lo messa doppia per provarle tutte  :Sad: 

sto usando il kernel Linux localhost 2.6.16-gentoo-r11 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Jul 6 20:59:44 CEST 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) III Mobile CPU      1000MHz GNU/Linux

fglrxinfo mi da questo

```
fglrxinfo

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.2)
```

----------

## Gitanovic

Anche io ho lo stesso problema, ovvero il DRI non va (leggasi usa Mesa)

poichè ho letto da qualche parte che potrebbe essere un problema di differenze tra le versioni dei compilatori usati, sto provando a fare un rebuild di tutto il sistema (emerge -e system) come finisco vi faccio sapere.

----------

## kingrebound

@Cristian75 : se carichi il modulo fglrx allora commenta tutta la parte riguardante driver "ati",e tieni solo i driver fglrx.

per quanto riguarda section dri io ho solo  Mode  0666

in ogni caso prova a dare un occhio qui http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers ,magari hai dimenticato qualche passaggio.

----------

## Gitanovic

Scusa, questo post l'ho riesumato perchè anche io ho lo stesso problema e sto cercando di andarci a fondo e spiegare come ho fatto  :Smile: 

In ogni caso l'  "emerge -e system" si è piantato con un errore su gcc-4.1.1 quindi per ora non posso andare avanti.

----------

## kingrebound

ma che errore ti da?

ma perche hai lanciate emerge -e?hai per caso aggiornato gcc?

ciao

----------

## Gitanovic

Sinceramente non lo so come è configurato al momento, visto che ho fatto 100000 prove, quindi per sicurezza ho provato questa strada in modo da avere un sistema coerente (o meglio... per sapere cosa ho su).

In ogni caso il direct rendering non mi funge ne con il driver radeon ne con quello fglrx. Però mi sa che mancava la useflag dri quando ho compilato l'x11server: 

```

localhost gipsy # emerge -pNDuv xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/file-4.17-r1  USE="python (-build%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1  USE="fortran gtk* nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test% -vanilla" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.1-r1  USE="motif nptl -debug -doc -hardened" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon* -i810* -mach64 -mga* -none -r128 -s3virge* -savage* -sis* (-sunffb) -tdfx* -trident* -via*" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r1  USE="dri ipv6 nptl xorg xprint (-3dfx) -aiglx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon* -apm* -ark* -chips* -cirrus* -cyrix* -dummy* -epson -fbdev* -fglrx -glint* -i128* (-i740) -i810* (-impact) (-imstt) -mach64 -mga* -neomagic* (-newport) (-nsc) -nv* -nvidia -r128 -rendition* -s3* -s3virge* -savage* -siliconmotion* -sis* -sisusb* (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx* -tga* -trident* -tseng* -v4l* -vesa* -vga* -via* -vmware* -voodoo*" 0 kB 

```

E per ora provo a riemergere solo questo e vedo.

Grazie comunque  :Smile: 

----------

## Gitanovic

News:

Ricompilando xorg-server, mi funge (da schifo, ma almeno funge) il direct rendering con i driver open

ora provo a smanettare un po' con quelli closed, ma ho poca fiducia.

Come faccio a trovare i vecchi driver che non sono più in portage? Tipo esiste qualche overlay?

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## s1x

ciao a tutti, sfrutto questo topic perchè anche io sto letteralmente impazzendo con sti driver ati! Dunque ho seguito alla lettera tutti gli how-to che ho trovato sulla rete, ma niente non ne vuole sapere di funzionare! In pratica come avvio il server x, in un primo momento si avvia, ma appena faccio partire una applicazione (firefox) si freeza il sistema. Qualche idea?

----------

## darkmanPPT

strano, io ho sempre seguito gli how to e non ho MAI trovato problemi.

innanzitutto: che scheda hai?

che driver usi? versione?

che kernel usi? versione?

puoi postare le impostazioni della tua scheda dentro xorg.conf (metti solo lo stretto necessario per poter essere facile da leggere)

altra cosa, gente, ho notato che con l'ultimo kernel disponibile i driver ati non funzionano! quindi al max usate gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r7:2.6.17-r7 o 2.6.17-r8:2.6.17-r8.

ps: se avete problemi con il gcc ricompialte emerge -e system.!! poi se avete ancora problemi controllate con revdep-rebuild. e se ancora nn va allora vuol dire che non avete seguito bene la documentazione esistente!! fate attenzione!  :Wink: 

----------

## Gitanovic

 :Twisted Evil: 

Ricompilato gcc... ricompilato xorg-server... insomma, mi arrendo, credo di averle provate tutte.

Per ora uso i driver open, almeno mi funge il direct rendering. 

Credo che come ha detto darkmanPPTsia il kernel il problema, visto che uso l'ultimo stabile,ma ora non ho tempo per metterci mano.

Appena ho 10 minuti provo un kernel più vecchio e vedo se va.

Grazie comunque  :Wink: 

EDIT: Ho controllato... uso gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r8... quindi non è nemmeno il kernel...

----------

## darkmanPPT

io uso gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r7...

ho una ati mobility radeon x300 e driver ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1

mah....

----------

## s1x

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> strano, io ho sempre seguito gli how to e non ho MAI trovato problemi.
> 
> innanzitutto: che scheda hai?
> 
> che driver usi? versione?
> ...

 

dunque kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r8, ati drivers 8.27.10, scheda video 9800pro R350.

sul xorg.conf (generato da aticonfig) non c'è praticamente niente alla sezione device, c'è solo Driver "fglrx" se non ricordo male, ora non ho il pc sotto mano, domani fornisco maggiori dettagli

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao!

io sono su un amd64, utilizzo i driver open e non mi funziona affatto il direct rendering.

Mentre cercavo di risolvere un'altro problema su wine, è emerso questo problema con l'accelerazione grafica.

Questo è il thread a cui faccio riferimento.

Ho disinstallato anche il pacchetto ati-drivers.

Non so più dove mettere le mani.

----------

## Gitanovic

Io sono riuscito a far andare solo i driver open dopo mooolto lavoro.

Comunque ti faccio una lista di cosa controllare (spero ti possa aiutare)

1) Hai settato la variabile VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" quando hai emerso xorg-server? Se non lo hai fatto riemergilo.

2) Hai compilato i moduli "drm" e "radeon" nel kernel?

3) Hai i moduli "radeon" e "drm" caricati? 

4) alla sezione modules hai le voci Load "glx" e Load "dri" ? Se no mettile

5) Alla sezione Device hai Driver "radeon"?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Gitanovic wrote:*   

> Io sono riuscito a far andare solo i driver open dopo mooolto lavoro.
> 
> Comunque ti faccio una lista di cosa controllare (spero ti possa aiutare)
> 
> 1) Hai settato la variabile VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" quando hai emerso xorg-server? Se non lo hai fatto riemergilo.
> ...

 Certamente! la variabile VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" è settata da molto tempo nel make.conf e xorg-server è compilato con quella variabile attiva. *Gitanovic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Hai compilato i moduli "drm" e "radeon" nel kernel?
> 
> 

 No, perché ho emerso x11-drm, e quindi sono comunque presenti entrambi i moduli.

```
# modprobe -l|grep drm

/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/x11-drm/drm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/x11-drm/radeon.ko

```

 *Gitanovic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) Hai i moduli "radeon" e "drm" caricati? 

 No!!!   :Confused:   :Sad:   *Gitanovic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4) alla sezione modules hai le voci Load "glx" e Load "dri" ? Se no mettile
> 
> 

 E' abilitato solo glx. Se attivo Load "dri" e quindi la relativa sezione è presente nello xorg.conf, quando riavvio X, ottengo un sistema ingestibile. Blank screen senza poter fare alcuna operazione. Posso gestirlo e fare un reboot solo se ho stabilito una connessione ssh in precedenza. *Gitanovic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5) Alla sezione Device hai Driver "radeon"?

 

Ecco il mio xorg.conf:

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ImPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"       "4 5"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   30-70

    VertRefresh 60-160

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "My Video Card"

    Driver      "radeon"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "My Video Card"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

----------

## kingrebound

 *Gitanovic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) Hai settato la variabile VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" quando hai emerso xorg-server? Se non lo hai fatto riemergilo.
> 
> 

 

se vuoi usare i driver closed devi inserire fglrx

 *Gitanovic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2)Hai compilato i moduli "drm" e "radeon" nel kernel?
> 
> 

 

drm non va inserito nemmeno come modulo,ati-drivers si crea il modulo da solo

 *Gitanovic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5) Alla sezione Device hai Driver "radeon"?
> 
> 

 

se vuoi usare i closed devi mettere fglrx

ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

Non voglio passare ai closed.. adesso vorrei riuscirci con i driver open source.

Se dovesse andare male anche questo tentativo tornerò ai closed.

In pratica il problema grave è il blank screen all'attivazione della sezione "dri"

----------

## CICaesar

ma usi xgl? in tal caso lo schermo bianco è 1 problema noto e risolto

----------

## fbcyborg

No, non uso XGL... ma forse mi sono spiegato male.. con blank screen intendo schermo nero su cui è impossibile fare qualsiasi cosa...

buio totale.. scusate per la mia imprecisione

----------

